# All Saints brewery buildings, Leicester



## Goldie87

This interesting collection of buildings first caught my eye some years back, when partly still in use. Fast forward a few years and much of the surrounding area had been reduced to rubble, and the buildings were now completely abandoned. The site was home to the all saints brewery company, and after that seems to have been used by lots of small companies. These photos were taken over a series of visits, the newest having been taken two weeks ago. I hope this is not too long, i have tried to keep the pictures to a minimum, some of the more empty buildings i have not shown at all. 






The site in victorian times, its still much the same today. 





This was in the first building we gained access to.





There were very 80's bathroom suites and a calender from 1993 hung on the wall. For some strange reason there was a lot of stuff from ladbrokes bookies laying around on the first floor





The building led out onto the cobbled main yard





Inside one of the buildings at the front of the site. It was all very plain and modernized. From what we could figure part of it was used as an art/craft workshop, and the other some sort of beauty salon





A couple of these were in a room upstairs for some reason, dated 1988





This basement appeared to be a workshop





Another basement, this one had large windows along each side 





Next it was onto a building used as a knit ware factory. 





Even before you entered the room the stench of damp and decay hit you.
It was still packed with many things of interest. 





There were boxes of roo's everywhere, inspection of the labels revealed a date of 1986





These were also on the floor





Down in the basement it was just the same, boxes of yarn, clothes hangers and other items piled high. 





On another visit we located this basement below the first one. The stairs had rotted away so we had to climb down piles of stuff to get in. 





This basement like the rest of the building was full of stuff. 





Next we moved into a courtyard at the back of the site, a new car park begins to tower over the site. 





The courtyard is surrounded by engineering workshops like this one. A new john lewis store is being constructed in the background. 





Engineering drawings, some date back to the 50's





Warning sign in engineering 





The kitchen





Another pic of construction work





Weathered trainer in the courtyard





Finally, an advert for the brewery company that originally occupied the site


----------



## Foxylady

Really enjoyed your report and photos, Goldie. These old factories are great and it's interesting to see the different workshops that have used the buildings. 
Like the old drawing of the factory...it's always nice to have some background history of explores, imo. 
A workshop with bench and drills still there! And engineering drawings too! That is well neat. 

Cheers


----------



## mr_bones

It looks like a very interesting and quirky little building. Not seen any previous writeups either, nice one


----------



## Richard Davies

Those trainers remind me of a story of someone who had a warehouse of 1970's Adidas trainers that seemed unsellable until they came back into fashion in the 1990s.


----------



## King Al

Super report goldie, love the shoes and the toilets


----------



## Edna Welthorpe

Wondered past this place a few days ago and came looking for information. Terrific photos and report. Thanks.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi Goldie,

Really crisp set of pics there, and some excellent history too 
Thanks for sharing these pics with all of us.
Crazy those football boots still being there!! (perhaps they were used to "kick" about some ideas?) 

Lb


----------



## skittles

Wish ot was closer 

Industrial sites are so fascinating 


Great pics


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics Goldie, looks very, very good. Any ideas why the toilets were all put together? or the football boots? very strange lol. 
Also like the victorian map of the place, is it still roughly the same size now as the map?

Looks like im going to have to bribe the parents again, and have a looksy around leicester, you've got some great locations.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87

Cheers for the comments people.
Not really sure why all the toilets were there, was also a load of bath side panels with them. The building they were in looked more like a knitware place and had been abandoned for at least 15 years. As for the trainers, one of the buildings was last used as a sports warehouse, so im guessing they came from there. Quite why there was so many left and from so long ago i don't know, it really was unreal how many there were. There are actually more buildings there now than shown on the old drawing, the empty space on the right has been filled by a 1900s building, and a few more added to the back and middle of the site.


----------



## Mr Sam

the ammount of un-used boxed Roo's in this place is astonishing not to mention all the boxes of yarn 






one of my favourites from a group visit


----------



## boom

some amazing pics you got there! how do you get to buildings are they still situated on Highcross street?


----------



## Goldie87

boom said:


> some amazing pics you got there! how do you get to buildings are they still situated on Highcross street?



pm sent mate


----------



## sheep2405

The Walkers crisps lables are the same ones as in the old dissused Walkers factory in bridgene that I had a look at a few years ago, when it closed down. Strange that they are here though.

S


----------



## milsmalls

how do you get into this place? seems to be all fenced off


----------



## Goldie87

milsmalls said:


> how do you get into this place? seems to be all fenced off



I've sent you a pm with some tips mate.


----------



## dungbug

Great Photo's Goldie, seeing Roos trainers takes me back.......Haven't seen any for years! Good work chap.


----------



## Cerberus

Always amazes me when you find one of those places with heaps of new unsold gear. All those trainers must of been worth something. Great explore.


----------



## Richard Davies

Cerberus said:


> Always amazes me when you find one of those places with heaps of new unsold gear. All those trainers must of been worth something. Great explore.



I could understand if it was bankrupt stock, but I was surpised that a there was a load of bottled beer left in a closed factory of a company still going.


----------



## Kezza

where going to have to meet up n youl have to take me in some of these places!!!!!!! I eally cant beleive that these places are on my doorstep!!!!!


----------



## Goldie87

Probably gonna try and take one last look at this place soon. Went past on the bus today and some of the windows were completely missing for some reason


----------



## RobM

would love to know how to gain access as it looks fascinating


----------



## antz

thats awesome!!!

if they have some size 10 roos then get me a set will ya!!!


----------



## Mr Sam

we popped back today this place is properly gutted now looks like they drove a mini digger through the wall....






quite literally, the hole to the right with the railing was where we previously scrambled through the one to the right is where the builders just drove through 





then nocked the window frames out and pushed everything into the yard





they have done some work over the past 6 months though....





odd 'Roo' can still be found amoungt the distruction





a gharish fireplace i never managed to get a decent shot of in the dull light before


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for the update Sam  Shame to see how much has been wrecked though 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Mr Sam said:


> a gharish fireplace i never managed to get a decent shot of in the dull light before



I don't know -I could see this in me living room very nicely!!!


----------



## Foxylady

Eeeeeeh, I have never seen such an ugly fireplace as that in my life before!!! 
Great to see the update Mr S. 'Tis a shame it's almost gone though.


----------



## Goldie87

Won't bother posting my pics up. Very sad to see the place in this state, spent many an hour exploring in there and showing people round. RIP All Saints


----------



## antz

damn!

i wanted some roo's


----------



## Mr Sam

well the carpark in the background is now finished and open so.....


----------



## Goldie87

Nice one mate. Not been to highcross since that first day, must get back soon!


----------

